# ??ca18de ---> ca18det??



## Guest (Jan 14, 2003)

Hi guys,

Can anyone help me how to turbocharge my 89' silvia? i feel it was lack of power.... 

can anyone give me a list of parts that i need to have?
with the prices if possible....(2nd hand parts i don't mind).. 

if i've modified the engine...any other parts i need to change as well? Like brakes or suspensions....


----------



## rios (Jun 10, 2002)

what kinds of modifications have u done to tyhe engine?


----------



## Crazy-Mart (Jul 14, 2002)

the 89 silvias got the ca18de dont they ???.... then id go with the DET.... really easy to get where you are they import it from japan so shouldnt cost you more than 750$aussies... then engine will bolt to you current tranny if im not mistaken (anyone), but youll probably need some wiring done... better yet, buy a front clip from a jap silvia... then youll have everything you need !!


----------



## GoofyCA18DET (Dec 22, 2002)

They dont need to import from japan.They have CA18DET's already there.But I would just go with a DET swap.


----------

